
Show HN: A device I built to improve my sleep - biotinker
https://biotinker.dev/posts/seismograph.html
======
rmbryan
Bravo! All you need to do now is rig another Pi to take a snapshot out the
window when the speaker triggers and compare the logs with the snaps to see
how many false-positives you have.

------
totalperspectiv
That was excellent! I'm always amazed at all the places peak finding crops up.

------
maydemir
awesome!

